# Help with C1740 transistor ID



## RockyMtn4x4 (Mar 13, 2012)

I've searched the web and this forum for any help on this issue and I'm still coming up blank. I'm repairing an Onkyo TX-SR806 stereo receiver that blew a couple transistors in the amp. I've already replaced two that were defective but I have a third that I can't find any info on. 

The part number is "C1740 S . SD"

The other two replaced were C5242 and A1962...not sure if it's relevant but just so it's in there.

I can find plenty of info on C1740 but not with that specific suffix. The "D" has a line over the top of it and the "." is on it as well. The pic is as best as I was able to get but hopefully shows what I'm talking about. If anyone can please help me I'd really appreciate it.

I'm general electronic maintenance by trade (component level to industrial) but there's alot I don't know so please feel free to enlighten me :grin:

Thanks.

Ben


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Hi RockyMtn4x4 


Here's the datasheet for the part.


----------



## RockyMtn4x4 (Mar 13, 2012)

Thank you very much for your quick response and especially the datasheet. This should be more than enough to get a replacement.


----------

